# Exchanging to Switzerland



## dcire (Jul 28, 2009)

We are wondering how difficult it might be for exchanges into Switzerland for the first week of June 2010?  We are using our one bedroom from the Marriott Maui Ocean Club to exchange with.


----------



## CarlK (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know about a June check-in, but on July 9/09 we booked a 1 bedroom for the week of April 24/10 at the Residence Mont-Calme in Haute Nendaz, Switzerland through RCI using 70K Wyndham points (red studio).  Good luck!
Carl


----------



## shekon (Aug 10, 2009)

*We had no difficulty in September*

We exchanged for the last week of September in 2008.  We got the exchange about 6 weeks before we went in a trade we got the day I started looking.  There were about 4 other choices offered.  We stayed at the Royal Alpage Club, a mile high in the mountains, in a very rustic accommodation.  I think your exchange might be more difficult in the winter.  This particular resort would not give an exchange in the winter to anyone who was not a Swiss citizen.  We have exchanged almost 30 times and I have never encountered any restriction like this.  How many others have the same limitation?  That said, if you are staying for a week a timeshare is the most economical way to do it.  Switzerland is unbelievably beautiful and equally expensive.


----------



## gresmi (Jan 13, 2010)

In my humble opinion, Switzerland is very expensive. Example, it cost us about $80 for a thai meal for 2 with a couple of sodas and beers in Zurich before we got on the plane the next morning. Cab fare was E20 to go a few blocks. Like the train ride THROUGH Switzerland a lot better.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 13, 2010)

gresmi said:


> In my humble opinion, Switzerland is very expensive.



Yes, but it's wonderful.  I was lucky enough to accompany dh when he went to Zurich on a business trip. Took the train all over.  I'd love to go back.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 14, 2010)

Switzerland is indeed on the expensive side.  Even a Big Mac meal at McDonalds is around US$10.  The best food prices tend to be at the beer halls, which also often have a lot of atmosphere.  When I am in Zurich, I tend to eat at a beer hall in the Old Town.


----------



## gresmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Carolinian, thanks for the tip. We'll try the beer halls next time. We actually were in Old Town, just across the street from the beer halls.


----------

